# Confused.



## lollipop12 (Nov 24, 2012)

Three weeks ago my guinea pig "Harvey", who we were mislead to believe was a boy, gave birth to four beautiful babies. I have been told so many different things about when they are old enough to leave their mother so it has left me confused. Apparently I am supposed to separate the boys from the girls at three weeks? So does this mean they are ready to be rehomed at this age too? Other people have told me they are supposed to stay with their mum until they are at least six weeks old, preferably until eight weeks old? 

Can somebody please set me straight? I'm so confused but I definitely do not want to separate them from their mum too early.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

You have read right, you need to separate the boys at 3 weeks, at 4 weeks they are sexually developed enough to breed.

They can go to new homes from the age of 6 weeks.


----------



## lollipop12 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry if I sound a bit stupid here but, if you separate the boys at three weeks why do they need to stay until six weeks? 

Not that I'm in any rush to get rid of them at all - I'm gonna be sad to see them go!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

lollipop12 said:


> Sorry if I sound a bit stupid here but, if you separate the boys at three weeks why do they need to stay until six weeks?
> 
> Not that I'm in any rush to get rid of them at all - I'm gonna be sad to see them go!


To make sure that they are developing mentally and psychically well and it gives them a couple of weeks to settle after being separated before having the stress of a new home.


----------



## lollipop12 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Bought a new cage today and just put the two boys in. It's huge compared to them, bless


----------

